# All buying of stocks should be banned



## wayneL (22 September 2008)

*If you buy a stock, it lets someone else sell.

*Buying causes prices to rise and makes people sell to get a profit

AND MOST IMPORTANTLY - If buying was banned, it would permanently stop short selling, because a short seller has to sell to a buyer.

Support my campaign, BAN BUYING!


----------



## prawn_86 (22 September 2008)

I'll support it 110% Wayne, I totally agree.

In fact i would go so far as to say that all buying should be banned, but the prices should be moved up occasionally so those still holding ALWAYS make a paper profit.


----------



## captain black (22 September 2008)

sshhhhhh.....someone from ASIC might read this thread NEXT Sunday night.....


----------



## wayneL (22 September 2008)

We have to ban the buying of food too, it's causing inflation.


----------



## dhukka (22 September 2008)

Yeah lets do away with buying and selling. Get the governemnt to allocate a portfolio of shares to each taxpayer. Then every year the portfolio is revaluated upwards (regardless of whether company profits increase or decrease), by the rate of inflation plus 5%. If a company goes bankrupt it doesn't matter, the government steps in buys the assets and spins it out with a diffferent name. In fact lets ban the work bankrupt, decrease, decline, and recession while we're at it.


----------



## Trembling Hand (22 September 2008)

Ban buying. They did try it didn't they....... In the Oil Futures


----------



## wayneL (22 September 2008)

I also think that as intelligent thought is clearly in decline, we may as well ban that too.


----------



## prawn_86 (22 September 2008)

wayneL said:


> I also think that as intelligent thought is clearly in decline, we may as well ban that too.




LOL, And we can all live blissfully and stupidly.

Eating, drinking and being sinful hey Wayne...


----------



## wayneL (22 September 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> LOL, And we can all live blissfully and stupidly.
> 
> Eating, drinking and being sinful hey Wayne...




Sounds good!  I did so today to a disgraceful extent at the Royal Berkshire Show. 

'cept some here clearly want to ban humour as well.


----------



## GreatPig (22 September 2008)

And let's ban all business. Without business there wouldn't be any economic downturns, or anything that needed to be bailed out!

GP


----------



## Uncle Festivus (22 September 2008)

Looks like you got your wish, we can't buy anything either - market not open till 10.30, waiting on ASIC ann


----------



## Aussiejeff (22 September 2008)

Uncle Festivus said:


> Looks like you got your wish, we can't buy anything either - market not open till 10.30, waiting on ASIC ann




Hopefully, they won't ban the announcement at 10.29am !!!


----------



## wayneL (22 September 2008)

Aussiejeff said:


> Hopefully, they won't ban the announcement at 10.29am !!!



Good point. LOL

Let's ban negative numbers as well. That's the only reason companies go broke.


----------



## prawn_86 (22 September 2008)

I move a motion that we ban all human life... :


----------



## CanOz (22 September 2008)

wayneL said:


> Good point. LOL
> 
> Let's ban negative numbers as well. That's the only reason companies go broke.




Agree, lets try this, the US Government seems to think it will work.


----------



## LeeTV (22 September 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> I'll support it 110% Wayne, I totally agree.
> 
> In fact i would go so far as to say that all buying should be banned, but the prices should be moved up occasionally so those still holding ALWAYS make a paper profit.



I think your on to something *runs off to check his system* yes it looks like a winner! :


----------



## Aussiejeff (22 September 2008)

Aussiejeff said:


> Hopefully, they won't ban the announcement at 10.29am !!!




Hahaha!

THEY HAVE!!!!

Now to open at 11.00am!!!!

What a riot!!!

LOL


----------



## Aussiejeff (22 September 2008)

Question.

If any of my stocks DON'T go up today, can I sue???


----------



## julius (22 September 2008)

I feel like they should ban selling in general.

One directional flow of cash please !

And besides, selling is Un-Australian. :


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (22 September 2008)

CFD longs have been prohibited with my provider.


----------



## Aussiejeff (22 September 2008)

At this rate, soon the mere THOUGHT of making a trade could be outlawed! :dunno:

So really, whem you come to _think_ ab..... _**ee-e-r-k....!!**_

<Service Disconnected>


..

.


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 September 2008)

> Short selling has been a target of ire since at least the eighteenth century when England banned it outright. *It was perceived as a magnifying **effect* in the violent downturn in the Dutch tulip market in the seventeenth century.






> Short sellers were blamed for the Wall Street Crash of 1929.*Regulations governing short selling were implemented in the United States in 1929 and in **1940*. *Political fallout from the 1929 crash led Congress to enact a law banning short sellers from selling shares during a downtick; this was known as the uptick rule, and was in effect until 2007.*




It`s all fun and games until you`re on the wrong side of a trade. but I think we are talking about investors now.
Heck, exaggerated low share prices are a great buying opportunity anyway.


----------



## cuttlefish (22 September 2008)

julius said:


> And besides, selling is Un-Australian. :




haha nice one.  Delta hedging is unastraaaaylyan as well.


----------



## theasxgorilla (22 September 2008)

wayneL said:


> Support my campaign, BAN BUYING!




This is a bit extreme...can't we just have something like, "yes buy, but only on a down tick"?


----------



## Greg71 (22 September 2008)

What if they were to ban buying and selling of stocks, and just have an options market?

Strategies could include long straddles/ strangles. I'd probably sell a few naked puts as well.


----------



## chops_a_must (23 September 2008)

julius said:


> I feel like they should ban selling in general.
> 
> One directional flow of cash please !
> 
> And besides, selling is Un-Australian. :




They've jokingly been suggesting banning selling on CNBC throughout tonight. :

The artificial financial short, in long gold, going well again...


----------



## wayneL (23 September 2008)

chops_a_must said:


> The artificial financial short, in long gold, going well again...



That should be banned.

Oil longs should be banned too, up nearly 20 bananas in 4 sessions.


----------



## chops_a_must (23 September 2008)

wayneL said:


> That should be banned.
> 
> Oil longs should be banned too, up nearly 20 bananas in 4 sessions.




Are bananas all these firms have to trade with these days?


----------



## cuttlefish (23 September 2008)

wow nice spike in the oil price - gold and black gold up is a good night.


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (23 September 2008)

cuttlefish said:


> wow nice spike in the oil price - gold and black gold up is a good night.





The US market is rallying hard, now that those short selling bast**ds are all gone!!!!!:


----------



## noirua (23 September 2008)

mazzatelli1000 said:


> The US market is rallying hard, now that those short selling bast**ds are all gone!!!!!:



Are you sure, reality is striking home with a 372.8 fall on the Dow.


----------



## lusk (23 September 2008)

wayneL said:


> That should be banned.
> 
> Oil longs should be banned too, up nearly 20 bananas in 4 sessions.





Be careful what you wish for, they maybe thinking about it!

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=aqd7X1pbdagg&refer=home


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (23 September 2008)

noirua said:


> Are you sure, reality is striking home with a 372.8 fall on the Dow.




I was being sarcastic


----------



## wayneL (23 September 2008)

lusk said:


> Be careful what you wish for, they maybe thinking about it!
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=aqd7X1pbdagg&refer=home



Wishing should be banned too. 

(This whole thread is sarcasm, in case anybody missed that)


----------



## Aussiejeff (23 September 2008)

wayneL said:


> Wishing should be banned too.
> 
> (This whole thread is sarcasm, in case anybody missed that)




*..<sputter... crackle... fzzz.ttt... Servi..e Re-con.ecti..g...zzzttt...>..*

_*Sarcasm*_ should be banned too.

:bananasmi:


----------



## wayneL (23 September 2008)

Aussiejeff said:


> *..<sputter... crackle... fzzz.ttt... Servi..e Re-con.ecti..g...zzzttt...>..*
> 
> _*Sarcasm*_ should be banned too.
> 
> :bananasmi:


----------



## Knobby22 (23 September 2008)

Aussiejeff said:


> *.
> 
> _*Sarcasm*_ should be banned too.
> 
> :bananasmi:




It could be added to the existing satire bill.

Irony doesn't need to be banned after the successful CIA plot to destroy it with the Alanis Morissette song.


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (23 September 2008)

I propose that now we cannot go long or short

only SIDEWAYS.

Then my Condors will all be fine


----------



## wayneL (23 September 2008)

mazzatelli1000 said:


> I propose that now we cannot go long or short
> 
> only SIDEWAYS.
> 
> Then my Condors will all be fine



Seconded.


----------

